# Bassin Tappan



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone been bassin tappan?


----------



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't waste my time at Tappan anymore. I did good there years and years ago...now it seems like mostly dinks. Anymore I only bass fish where the # lbs. to win tournaments is regularly 15+lbs for a one day'r. Crappie seem small there too. Heard Saugeye wasn't too bad.

IMO they need to institue more stringent bass restrictions at Tappan.....I do much better at the 15" minimum lakes.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Tappan has been putting out heavy weights all year so far...I think u need at least 10# to win money on tues night tourneys this year. Been down there a few times and have had good success...when it is on it is a great lake but when it isn't it can be tuff....lots of big bass also.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I have to agree with shortstroke. The bassin there is good, not sayin at times it can't be bad but me and buddy always do good there. Last weekend we caught 12 or 13 really nice bass (2, 3, and 4 lbs). As for the crappie, everyone always says tappan has no size. I disagree with that too, in spring and fall on any given day we catch 11 - 14 inch crappie and not just a few but a good number. Its a good lake, it can be challenging especially with all the tournaments on there all the time. I am not picking a fight or anything by my comments just stating my experience.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

the average crappie i see there is about 9.5-10" which is pretty good in my opinion, i see plenty of larger ones as well


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone wanna give up any info on where u guys are catching the big ones fished tappan yesterday caught between 30 and 40 with 3 biggest ones at 2lbs and one at 3lbs 1oz, always catch numbers at tappan just have trouble with weight


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

mlspencer87 said:


> Anyone wanna give up any info on where u guys are catching the big ones fished tappan yesterday caught between 30 and 40 with 3 biggest ones at 2lbs and one at 3lbs 1oz, always catch numbers at tappan just have trouble with weight


seems like that is a case with a lot of ohio lakes...its no wonder everyone takes out of state bass fishing vacations..


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

take some home with you next time, free up some space for them to grow.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Back off the bank and you will find bigger fish. There is quite a bit of offshore structure that holds fish down there.....they can be tough to catch at times but that is the fun part of it. My Dad hooked into one that was pushing the five pound mark....only to have it surface a hand his jig back to him.

BTW...I also caught a few crappie on a full size spinner bait that were pushing the 14" mark. It also took 10 lbs to be in the money this past Tuesday eve.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Now you have to fish there post spawn pattern and fish drop offs, weeds, and deep cover. I took my underwater camera out there a few years ago and alot of the lake is underwater timber and rocks. Actually I have been catching some good smallmouth out of there lately too. Which is a good sign cuz I love the smallies. The one bad thing with tappan is the fishing pressure, but there are plenty of big bass in there. Again on numerous occasions we have caught a couple 4 and 5 pounds in a day. They are not going to jump in the boat, thats why it is bass fishing its a challenge.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Flippin 416 said:


> Back off the bank and you will find bigger fish. There is quite a bit of offshore structure that holds fish down there.....they can be tough to catch at times but that is the fun part of it. My Dad hooked into one that was pushing the five pound mark....only to have it surface a hand his jig back to him.
> 
> BTW...I also caught a few crappie on a full size spinner bait that were pushing the 14" mark. It also took 10 lbs to be in the money this past Tuesday eve.


think it was bill dance who said 80% of bass live off "the other side of the boat".


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

of all the watershed lakes u aren't gonna find a better bass lake...it is damn good considering it gets pounded hard every weekend unlike all the other MWCD lakes....better than clendening, leesville and atwood for sure in the long run...alot of foundations too for a good deep bite there and that lake can pump out the hogs alot of the time....no muskies which makes the lake even better for bass...leesville and clendening can produce some big bags at the right time but tappan is consistent for longer periods..tues nighters draw forty some boats for a reason in the summer....one bite can be a hundred and fifty dollars real quick....a good lake for weeknight tourneys....give it a try if u haven't...


----------



## BigDaddyZ73 (Jun 15, 2009)

I fished a company tourny there this year and won the big fish prize with a bass, but she was only a little over 2.5lbs.....we also caught some nice size crappie, so its not a bad lake to fish, we were targeting eyes, has anyone been catching any lately? Thinking about heading there monday for some eyes and cats. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

BigDaddy I am planning on heading there in the morning I will post results when I get back. Also looking for eyes or cats, or anything willing to bite since I am taking my 6 year old son. Any tips where to start? 

Andrew


----------



## BigDaddyZ73 (Jun 15, 2009)

King, Wish I would of gotten a chance to talk before now, but just got your post. We usually fish around the island....how did you guys do? Hope you boy had fun!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

It took 15.2lbs to win the tourney on sat, big fish was over 5


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

We didnt do too bad considering. We ended up with 5 white bass, a few bluegills, a crappie, and a saugeye. We fished along the island by the 250 rip rap.

Andrew


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> It took 15.2lbs to win the tourney on sat, big fish was over 5


thats not bad @ all!

you been hearing bout any smallmouth doing your creel surveys?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

kingfisher42 said:


> thats not bad @ all!
> 
> you been hearing bout any smallmouth doing your creel surveys?


I get a lot of people that tell me they are catching really small smallmouth, on worms when bluegill fishing. I am assuming that they are rock bass. but i have seen a few confirmed smallies so far. Rumor is that some ohio river tourney guys dumped them in there.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

fished a tourny there sunday..took 17.5 pounds to win.. i believe big bass was a smallmouth. seen a few nice smallies weighed in.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> I get a lot of people that tell me they are catching really small smallmouth, on worms when bluegill fishing. I am assuming that they are rock bass. but i have seen a few confirmed smallies so far. Rumor is that some ohio river tourney guys dumped them in there.


Trust me!!!!! As tough as the river is at most times,NO River tourny angler is going to take smallies from the river to Tappan! INSANE!

As for Tappan,I agree with most here..........It's a fantastic bass lake!!!!!And you better have your game on for the tournys because there will be some big bags weighed in.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Small mouths have been there for years. Most muskingum lakes have some sort of a small mouth population and it has to be self sustaining. You'll really start noticing the better smallies in the fall. I live on the ohio river, we need all the fish in it we can get right now!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

I knew there are some smallies in there. just not a big population of them. i did see one moron at the marina a few years ago. he was trolling for eyes and caught a nice 4 pound smallie. he had no livewell but wanted to show it off so he brought it back to the marina. after showing it off he tried getting it to swim off...of course it didnt and he left it lay there..i gave him a piece of my mind thats for damn sure..


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

ChampioNMan said:


> Trust me!!!!! As tough as the river is at most times,NO River tourny angler is going to take smallies from the river to Tappan! INSANE!
> 
> As for Tappan,I agree with most here..........It's a fantastic bass lake!!!!!And you better have your game on for the tournys because there will be some big bags weighed in.


actually i just talked to the guy in question this past weekend, about 10-12 years ago, him and four of his buddies took their tourney livewells from the river, and hauled them to tappan. "i know i shouldnt have done that, and i might be stupid for telling you" "but it seemed like a good idea at the time"

at least they didnt transplant a non native.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

you would be usprised at how much backyard bucket biology goes on in ohio, its everywhere.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We've been catching smallmouths out of tappan way longer than that. Not saying these guys didn't do it (because i know alot of people do it) but i truly believe they occur naturally as well. The habitat that a small mouth needs to flourish just isn't very plentiful at tappan like most of the other lakes. That's why you don't see them on a regular basis. But trust me, there's some nice one in there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> We've been catching smallmouths out of tappan way longer than that. Not saying these guys didn't do it (because i know alot of people do it) but i truly believe they occur naturally as well. The habitat that a small mouth needs to flourish just isn't very plentiful at tappan like most of the other lakes. That's why you don't see them on a regular basis. But trust me, there's some nice one in there.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


i dont doubt that they occur naturrally, just not in any great numbers there, but the water temp, substrate, food is there.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> you would be usprised at how much backyard bucket biology goes on in ohio, its everywhere.


i am sure my dad used to do this in late 80's early 90's.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

River fisherman also took their smallie and sauger catches and put them in the sand pit in Brilliant. It's now a dead horse, literally.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a buddy who along with other members of his bass club put HUNDREDS of smallies in Tappan in the 70's and early 80's. I wish the ODNR would stock them in clendening. That lake is perfect for them with all its ledges and rocky offshore structure.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

timcat69 said:


> I have a buddy who along with other members of his bass club put HUNDREDS of smallies in Tappan in the 70's and early 80's. I wish the ODNR would stock them in clendening. That lake is perfect for them with all its ledges and rocky offshore structure.


go to the next open house, and pitch the idea. The worst they can do is say no


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

timcat69 said:


> I have a buddy who along with other members of his bass club put HUNDREDS of smallies in Tappan in the 70's and early 80's. I wish the ODNR would stock them in clendening. That lake is perfect for them with all its ledges and rocky offshore structure.


wolfrun would also be perfect, rocks, deep, clear. cant believe there arent any in there


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

A buddy and I just came from Tappan tonite. We were there from about 7-10pm. I was really working the topwater lures. On my 2nd cast with my black hula popper I landed a nice little smallie. I then landed 3 more smallie on it. I changed to my torpedo lure and had a couple bumps but couldn't quite hook'em. So I changed over to my toad color popper and landed 3 more smallies. The biggest one was about 2lbs. My buddy was tossing tubes the whole time and landed 8-10 smallies himself. He did manage to bring in a really nice 4lb large mouth. We both caught a couple of nice little gills. Boy did those little guys put up one heck of a fight.This was by far the best trip we've had down there. Now all I have to do is get my boat up and running so I can get down there more often.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

the bass fishing was good at tappan this weekend, everyone was catching some good ones. didnt talk to one person who was skunked


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

i asked my dad today. it wasnt smallies they used to throw in in the later 80s early 90s, it was spotted bass from Ohio river..


----------

